# Délais livraison iPad



## AMM31 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour des raisons personnelles, je me suis fait livrer mon iPad sur mon lieu de vacances ! Pas de chance, j'ai mal calculé les délais de livraison, l'AppleStore m'annonce une livraison pour le lendemain de mon jour de départ du lieu de vacances !!!!

J'ai remarqué que la date correspondait à 10 jours de production + 2 jours de livraison. Sur le site, il est annoncé "7 à 10 jours". Avez vous remarqué des livraisons qui se sont faites plus rapidement que prévu en ce moment pour les iPad 3G 32Go ?

Merci.


----------



## oxygo (3 Août 2010)

Salut, je ne vais pas vraiment te répondre mais hier je me suis décidé à acheter un iPad et j'ai galèré : rupture partout sauf dans un magasin où il en restait deux... Tout ça pour dire qu'en ce moment ils ont plutôt du mal à livrer à temps chez Apple donc attends toi à du retard.


----------



## ET80 (3 Août 2010)

Je ne pense pas qu'il aura du retard. Généralement ils livrent assez rapidement (et dans les delais annonces, voir moins).

Normallement, sur l apple store, tu peut modifier ton adresse de livraison.


----------



## bene44 (10 Août 2010)

Ipad commandé hier soir...delai de livraison estimé 23 aout.....pppfffffff trop long.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Je ne devrais peut-être pas le dire, mais les délais de livraison avec la pomme réservent en général de bonnes surprises : chaque fois que j'ai commandé quelque chose sur le store, je l'ai reçu avec bien des jours d'avance. La dernière bonne surprise, c'est l'ipad que j'ai reçu une semaine et quelques avant la date de livraison initialement prévue.  Est-ce pour autant une règle générale ?


----------



## bene44 (10 Août 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Je ne devrais peut-être pas le dire, mais les délais de livraison avec la pomme réservent en général de bonnes surprises : chaque fois que j'ai commandé quelque chose sur le store, je l'ai reçu avec bien des jours d'avance. La dernière bonne surprise, c'est l'ipad que j'ai reçu une semaine et quelques avant la date de livraison initialement prévue.  Est-ce pour autant une règle générale ?



Merci domdom1.....


----------



## bene44 (12 Août 2010)

Ipad et accessoires toujours pas expediés .....Mon Dieu, je vais devenir hysterique.....(comme à chaque Pomme attente:love:).....


----------

